# drill press question



## old folks (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Homier (no name) drill press and today I noticed when the bit makes contact with the wood there is a noticable degree of shifting of the bit. Is this something that is normal in all drill presses ?
   I cut the blanks even before I drill them...I drilled eight blanks today and three of the eight were at center on the top and way off center at the bottom... how could this happen ?
Thank you as usual.... John


----------



## Kevin M (Mar 23, 2005)

Were you using a brad point bit or "standard" design? I find the brad points will drill a straighter hole. If I have to use a standard design, I will usually make a starter hole first to help prevent the bit from finding it's own starting point. I also check my table for square and drill slowly and get less bit shifting this way.  Another thought, keep the bit as deep in the chuck so as to help prevent flexation but enough to go all the way thru on the first pass.


----------



## Thumbs (Mar 23, 2005)

The jaws of the chuck should never be placed below the solid portion of the bit.  The spiral grooves of the bit should never be enclosed by any portion of the chuck's jaws.


----------



## Kevin M (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob, thanks, I should have made that more clear as to the bit depth.


----------



## old folks (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kevin M_
> <br />Were you using a brad point bit or "standard" design? I find the brad points will drill a straighter hole. If I have to use a standard design, I will usually make a starter hole first to help prevent the bit from finding it's own starting point. I also check my table for square and drill slowly and get less bit shifting this way.  Another thought, keep the bit as deep in the chuck so as to help prevent flexation but enough to go all the way thru on the first pass.


              I was using a brad point from Penn State...the shift came as soon as pressure was applied to the blank.


----------



## Brent (Mar 24, 2005)

check to see if there is any play on your drill chuck by taking your hand and seeing if you can wobble it back and forth. if there is very much wobble this could be your problem but I don,t know if it fixible or not on your type of drill press.


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 24, 2005)

John,

I had the same problem with my cheapo d.p.  However, I corrected it.

Look on the right hand side of the unit and you should see an adjustment screw with a lock nut.  This screw rides in a groove on the quill.  My was just a hair loose.  I tightened it up just slightly and the problem went away.  If you tighten too much the quill won't move smoothly or at all.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## lkorn (Mar 24, 2005)

Another possibility is that you were using too much pressure.  Go gently, take your time and let the drill do the work.  Back off and out of the hole every 1/4" or so to clear the flutes.  this will aid in cooling and trueness of the cut.


----------



## old folks (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Scott_
> <br />John,
> 
> I had the same problem with my cheapo d.p.  However, I corrected it.
> ...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 26, 2005)

John,
   Try removing and firmly reseating the chuck. Another possibility is your table is out of square and your drilling straight but your piece is not. I also put blocks of wood under the table so when I press,even though it is locked in position, the table doesnt move.
Glenn


----------



## mik (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a similar problem - drill a blank sized scrap - see where the hole wonders to - if back then move your clamping jaws back a tad and the reverse if the hole is forward.
If the wanders is to either side the the blank is not at 90 degrees and/or your table is out of true - adjust

Cheers

Mike


----------

